# glock 21 sf vs xd45



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes- glock 21sf makes it better

no- the XD fits the hand better than the 21sf


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have shot the XD and like it a bunch but to be fair I have never shot the Glock.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the feel of the XD over the Glock.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The SF is a bit slimmer, but it still has the Glock grip angle, and it's STILL bigger than the XD.

XD fit my hand better than my Sig... and that's good


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the way the Glocks fit my hands over the xd. Just my preference. 
Scott


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, as the owner of a G23 I do like it but must admit that after holding a XD sub-compact, I'm falling in love again.


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

*xd*

XD feels better


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned 4 Glocks - I hate the Glock trigger. I have none now, and never will again.

I have zero interest in XDs. Been that way for a while. I rented a 45 ACP XD three weeks ago. Now I want one. It shot great!


----------

